Ask HN: Why is there no Snapchat API? - parfit
======
smt88
There is a Snapchat API. The Snapchat client uses it. Several years ago, many,
many third-party apps also used it, resulting in the release of huge numbers
of pictures that users thought were private[1].

Since then, Snapchat took measures to prevent the use of its API by third-
party clients[2].

Besides issues like that, Snapchat has no incentive to provide an API. They
use their official client to show ads and therefore make money.

1\. [https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2014/01/03/should-you-
wor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2014/01/03/should-you-worry-about-
the-snapchat-data-leak/)

2\. [https://pando.com/2014/12/22/snapchat-cracks-down-on-
third-p...](https://pando.com/2014/12/22/snapchat-cracks-down-on-third-party-
apps-to-bolster-user-security/)

~~~
tedmiston
You could probably still MITM your phone to see their private API calls

~~~
toomuchtodo
Even with certificate pinning? Maybe if you can patch the app.

~~~
dsacco
You can also just hook the process in the real time to bypass it.

Going out on a limb here, they most likely HMAC sign their requests using a
secret key embedded in the application, so you'd have to reverse that too.

------
dchuk
They aren't interested in yet another way to not profit.

------
iDemonix
What incentive would there be to offer one? Snapchat has in-app adverts, an
API would offer no such profits.

